# Modify Hinges or Plane Door?



## tbagjohn (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a closet with two hinged doors. At the bottom there is a1/4" gap between the doors, but at the top they rub together.

Should I plane one of the doors and/or modify the depth of the hinge?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this a new install? Does the gap change with the seasons? Is door jamb square? I would first see if the screws in your hinges are tight. If not they may by stripped. If this is the problem then you can either use longer screws to grab fresh wood or cram toothpicks & some wood glue into hole. When glue is dry reinsert screws.

If loose hinges are not the problem you can also use a very thin piece of card board or some business cards as a shim behind the lower hinges. Closing the gap at the bottom only should increase the gap at top. You could also tweek the top hinge back where the pin drops in. Be careful only slightly don't bend too much. I would try this first before planing the doors or setting top hinges deeper unless tops are not flush enough.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

tbagjohn said:


> I have a closet with two hinged doors. At the bottom there is a1/4" gap between the doors, but at the top they rub together.
> 
> Should I plane one of the doors and/or modify the depth of the hinge?



I would take a block pane and plane it down bit by bit till you get the fit you want.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will agree and 2nd this one ..


=====


jlord said:


> Is this a new install? Does the gap change with the seasons? Is door jamb square? I would first see if the screws in your hinges are tight. If not they may by stripped. If this is the problem then you can either use longer screws to grab fresh wood or cram toothpicks & some wood glue into hole. When glue is dry reinsert screws.
> 
> If loose hinges are not the problem you can also use a very thin piece of card board or some business cards as a shim behind the lower hinges. Closing the gap at the bottom only should increase the gap at top. You could also tweek the top hinge back where the pin drops in. Be careful only slightly don't bend too much. I would try this first before planing the doors or setting top hinges deeper unless tops are not flush enough.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Make certain the jamb header is absolutely level. Then the hinge jambs.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Just my opinion here but, first, I'd check for square and plumb before messing with the hinges or planing. If, the screws are stripped, use golf "T's", drive them in, snap them off, no glue needed, just reinstall the screw(s). Odds are, you're out of square or plumb with the doors.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Ken is absolutely right here. Doors, especially when hung in pairs, are a system. Moving one part of them, (i.e. shimming or mortising hinges or jambs), affects all other parts of the doors and how they fit. Think of it as yin and yang, with one you get the other.
Before you move or plane anything, you need to access how all the different parts are, or as the case may be, are not aligned with each other. Sometimes the easy fix is no fix at all.

Tim


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i fully agree with most of the posts here. make sure header, jambs , are all square and plumb.. then check the hinges. 

dont even consider planing at this point. it can ruin the whole assembly!


----------

